# Bessere Verbindung in WoW



## Halimar (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab gerade im off. Forum einen tollen Beitrag zum Thema Latenzverringerung gefunden. Ich probiers grad aus und erhoffe mir gute Ergebnisse.

Wer es auch mal probieren möchte:  http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

MfG Halimar


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2007)

Hatte ich vor paar tagen schon gepostet.

Es funktioniert, wer sich aber unsicher ist sollte einfach bis Patch 2.3.2 warten.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Dezember 2007)

> Es funktioniert, wer sich aber unsicher ist sollte einfach bis Patch 2.3.2 warten.



Warum wird das dann reingepacht ?? Eine Antwort wäre schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## eMJay (19. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es funktioniert, wer sich aber unsicher ist sollte einfach bis Patch 2.3.2 warten.


eben das interessiert mich auch


/EDIT:

Also ich hab es jetzt eben gamacht und hab stat 100-130ms nur noch 50-90ms in SW


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Dezember 2007)

> Also ich hab es jetzt eben gamacht und hab stat 100-130ms nur noch 50-90ms in SW



Ist der Ping konstant oder rast er auch mal unerwartet in die Höhe ?


----------



## eMJay (19. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> Ist der Ping konstant oder rast er auch mal unerwartet in die Höhe ?


scheint konstant zu sein bin gerade in feralas und hab 28ms


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Dezember 2007)

WoW klingt traumhaft fänd es aber besser wenn Blizzard sowas patchen würde, da ich mich da mit solche Sachen leider wenig auskenne und ja ein Risiko besteht das ich/man den Rechner ´´schrottet´´ :/. Vielleicht kann Tikume freundlicherweise etwas Licht in´s Dunkel werfen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (19. Dezember 2007)

Werde es am WE oder nächste Woche mal unter Vista testen. Da schießt der Ping unregelmäßig in den dunkelroten Bereich. Vielleicht wird das ja dadurch abgestellt.


----------



## Halimar (19. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab auch vista und bei mir ist der ping von 200-300 auf 80-100 runtergegangen dauerhaft


----------



## eMJay (20. Dezember 2007)

kann man das auch bei WLAN machen? 
weis das einer?
Nicht dass die verbindung dann total scheisse ist oder so.


----------



## Halimar (20. Dezember 2007)

ne das geht auch hab ich auch^^


----------



## eMJay (20. Dezember 2007)

Halimar schrieb:


> ne das geht auch hab ich auch^^



gut


----------

